# Pedigree Questions



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

When a puppies pedigree shows dogs with Ch before their name, what does that mean? I assume it is some kind of designation that they are a champion but what are the requirments to use that title?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 3 2005, 11:33 AM
> *When a puppies pedigree shows dogs with Ch before their name, what does that mean?  I assume it is some kind of designation that they are a champion but what are the requirments to use that title?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77512*


[/QUOTE]

In order for a dog to have that Ch in front of its name, it must compete in AKC sanctioned shows against its peers. It must have two major wins of 3, 4, or 5 points under two different judges, and it must have a total of 15 points for the championship. Different areas of the country have different requirements for how many dogs make up a major win. For instance it might take eight dogs of the same sex for a five point major (I can't remember the number change posted recently). One point might be earned by competing against one other dog and winning. There are cross over points where the judge thinks your dog is of better quality than those of the opposite sex. In this case, you might get more points than you would with the number of the sex you are competing against, if there are more entries in the opposite sex. You might also see the reference BIS which means Best in Show or BISS which means Best in Specialty Show (where it's strictly a show for one breed with a large number of entries). If you go to the AKC site, there is some interesting material there on point calculation and showing.
My Kim's sire and the sire to Lucy's two babies was here in the US only a couple months. He competed in five shows, and he finished his championship with two five point majors and two four point majors. The day he didn't win because he wouldn't walk right, my Weaver's nephew took the five point major, so it was still exciting for us.
Working to produce dogs who are competative in the ring, in my opinion, is what breeding Maltese is all about. 
BUT, it takes someone who knows what to look for in any dog. Not all dogs with a lot of champions in their pedigree meed the standard, and there are some dogs with virtually no champions in their pedigree who have produced outstanding dogs.
For instance, one of the top dogs in the country produces with such inconsistency that he does limited breeding.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the information. When I got my puppy I knew nothing (still don't) about breeding or "bloodlines" I mostly looked for a breeder who seemed knowledgeable, caring and affordable. I adore my baby (17 wks) and plan to neuter him so am really only wanting a puppy to love, But in reading this and other forums I have learned more than I knew when I found him. I have the pedigree for both Mom and Dad and noted that each pedigree has 4 dogs with the Ch prefix and wondered what it ment. They are grandparents and back, not immediate parents.


----------

